
What Is Good Customer Service? - jaybol
http://blog.getsatisfaction.com/2010/09/27/what-is-good-customer-service/
======
sjs382
Good customer service is when I truly believe the company I'm doing business
with is on my side or trying to solve my problems. It's rare, but awesome and
builds loyalty.

